# Photo lights for better posts



## donbee (Feb 7, 2009)

The application of LED techology to photographic equipment has been an ongoing thing, but this is the first I've seen of photoflood lamps with all LEDs.
Bravo.
This is surely going to be future of all lighting devices.
In the meantime, for those of us not blessed with LED photoflood lamps, there are things we can do with more mundane lamps to improve our product shots, be they stills or videos.
Look at the subject with squinted eyes, This will give a rough approximation of the limited scope of photographic media. Our eyes resolve images in a much wider range and they often fool us in thinking our subject looks just fine. Move the subject or the lamps to provide a more pleasing arrangement. Use reflectors outside the image area to give added punch. Sometimes a single strip of white paper nearby can do wonders for the reflections on the subject.
As we can see from Martyns pictures above, reducing the difference between hioghlights and shadows can do wonders for product photography, although a strong contrast is desirable for some more artistic effects.
Go to a library or browse the Internet to find techniques used by professional photographers and videographers.
You'll improve your images and be much more pleased with the results.

Don


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Hi Martyn,
This is really cool, I can see they make a hughe difference.
Yes LED are the future no doubt, my brother are CEO of Phillips Denmark, and he say they put all their invention money on this now.
I manage my self, with a big flash from Canon, don't remember the name, but it's the biggest EOS flash, and shoot it in the ceeling, on the wall or a piece of white board. This also give this 'ambient' life.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## swirt (Apr 6, 2010)

Nice idea. I like it.
For those of us in the states here is a similar version on Amazon. 
http://www.amazon.com/Sima-SL-20LX-Ultra-Bright-Video/dp/B000WKW69Q
It has fewer LEDs but higher output (600 lumens vs 480). Doesn't mention the color temp though.


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

*swirt* - Its likely to be in the same, daylight colour temperature, range, around 5500K

Hmm. thinks at the above colour temperature if any of you suffer from SAD you could use these for treatment. Don't get too close or look directly into them though. even 480 lumens is pretty bright.


----------



## woodspark (May 8, 2010)

Martyn, LOVE your final statement! I can relate!


----------



## Zachmo2 (Aug 21, 2010)

Color temp is approximately 4500. I went to the Sima site and downloaded the manual. It has it listed in there.


----------

